# Wild Blackberry vines in smoker?



## coltsaholic (May 19, 2013)

Is it ok to use blackberry vines in my smoker, would they add any flavor?


----------



## dward51 (May 19, 2013)

I have no idea, but I would try it on a test smoke before using them on a "real" smoke that mattered. 

I would think they would not add much flavor and if they are not totally dry, the moisture in them would likely tend to form creosote just like any other green smoke wood. And being thin, they would burn up quickly if dry.  There is no hard core wood in them like there is in trees.


----------

